# Ebenenmodus in Photoshop CC 2021  - Tutorial für Anfänger



## 3dtutor (25. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe es ist für jeden ein bisschen was dabei


----------



## Sempervivum (25. Juni 2021)

Photoshop, Photoshop, Photoshop ...
Nicht jeder mag sich auf die Abzocke mit dem Abomodell einlassen. Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit glücklich mit Affinity Photo und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch dazu mal Tuts finden würde, um dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Technipion (25. Juni 2021)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Photoshop, Photoshop, Photoshop ...
> Nicht jeder mag sich auf die Abzocke mit dem Abomodell einlassen.


Ja da gebe ich dir Recht. Ich persönlich benutze deshalb auch lieber GIMP oder Krita. Allerdings fällt es vielen Menschen schwer sich auf FOSS-Programme einzulassen (oder sie dürfen es schlichtweg nicht, z.B. vom Arbeitgeber her). Hier scheint sich Affinity Photo tatsächlich als PhotoShop-Alternative bewährt zu haben.


Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch dazu mal Tuts finden würde, um dazu zu lernen.


Ich war gerade auf deren Website. Die scheinen aber schon offiziell einige gute Tutorials anzubieten. Da müsste doch etwas für dich dabei sein? 

Ansonsten gilt natürlich, gerade auch für @3dtutor , dass jedes gut gemachte Tutorial eine Bereicherung ist, egal über welches Thema.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (25. Juni 2021)

Stimmt, bei Affinity selber gibt es gute Tutorials und ich habe mich dort auch schon häufig bedient.
Mein Ziel bei meinem Posting war vor allem, mal etwas gegen diese Photoshop-Fixiertheit zu sagen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass es noch mehr gibt in der Welt der Bildbearbeitung


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juni 2021)

@Sempervivum Schlechten Tag gehabt heute? 
Ich bin froh und dankbar, wenn jemand kostenlos Lerncontent anbietet, egal zu welchem Thema.
Und ich bin *nicht* froh, wenn derjenige dann direkt und völlig unbegründet einen auf die Mütze kriegt wie in diesem Fall.


----------



## Sempervivum (26. Juni 2021)

> Schlechten Tag gehabt heute?


Schon, aber ich kann beides durchaus auseinander halten  
Ich sehe die Sache so, dass dieses Forum sicherlich nicht nur von Fotografen- und Designer-Profis besucht wird (für die PS u. U. das Werkzeug der Wahl ist) sondern auch von durchschnittlichen Anwendern und solchen, die am Anfang und vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen. Und bei denen entsteht ein falscher Eindruck durch die Fixiertheit auf Photoshop.
Was mich betrifft, bin ich sehr froh, dass ich seinerzeit (nach einem Irrweg durch andere Programme weil mir die Mittel für PS fehlten) in einem anderen Forum auf Affinity Photo aufmerksam wurde. Den Kauf habe ich nie bereut, schon zahlreiche Updates ohne zusätzliche Gebühren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juni 2021)

Wenn du mal schaust, dann wirst du feststellen, dass ...
1. 3dtutor schon Sachen zu Gimp und Blender gemacht hat
2. 3dtutor frei in der Wahl SEINER Werkzeuge ist und damit auch frei in der Wahl SEINER Lernvideos.
3. Es dir freisteht, deine Erfahrungen mit Affinity Photo selbst in Lernvideos weiterzugeben
4. Du nicht von 3dtutor verlangen kannst, dass er sich Affinity Photo kauft, um DICH zufriedenzustellen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Deine Meinung bleibt deine Meinung und ist erlaubt .... aber warum zum Geier gerade in diesem Thread, wo es zu 100$ off-topic ist?


----------



## 3dtutor (1. Juli 2021)

Wobei ich drüber nachgedacht habe, es mir zu kaufen 
Vielen Dank übrigens für die Unterstützung auch hier in diesem Forum.
Ich werde auch in Zukunft alle möglichen Tools behandeln. Schlussendlich sind es nur Werkzeuge.


----------

